# Landscaping Tips and Pathways?



## NightShade (Jun 19, 2013)

I just recently learned that New Leaf brought back the grass erosion... bummer. So I decided that this would be the first game I make paths for my town! It didn't take long for me to place down, but it just doesn't look right to me? It just looks sort of... out of place. Is there any type of path patterns you can recommend that maybe look or blend in with the cobblestone pavement of the train station and town hall? Or any kind of tips on how to form it better around the buildings? Or just any patterns you have in your town that you love, and can tell me how you landscaped it around the buildings and homes in your town. I'd just like to know, cause I see some towns with these large, beautiful pathways, and I want mine to look somewhat like that.


----------



## sakurakessho (Jun 20, 2013)

Grass erosion comes back?! NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Nami (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys, grass edition is not anywhere near as bad. I tested this out myself too, a villager moved out and left a big ol dirt spot.. It only took 1 week to fully grow back. Without placing flowers on it. Also there is a nice cobblestone pathway in the able sisters part of the forums that might suit your needs.  I use it for my orchard pathways. It isnt an exact match, but the closest I've seen to the cobblestone in game. There is another one in there too that doesn't match as well.


----------



## NightShade (Jun 20, 2013)

Nami said:


> Guys, grass edition is not anywhere near as bad. I tested this out myself too, a villager moved out and left a big ol dirt spot.. It only took 1 week to fully grow back. Without placing flowers on it. Also there is a nice cobblestone pathway in the able sisters part of the forums that might suit your needs.  I use it for my orchard pathways. It isnt an exact match, but the closest I've seen to the cobblestone in game. There is another one in there too that doesn't match as well.



Yea, I heard it's not as bad as AC:CF, but it still is a bit annoying. Also, I just like the look of pathways if done right (which I can't seem to manage to do). Also, can you link me to the cobblestone pathway? I looked around the forums but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## maarowak (Jun 20, 2013)

I recommend visiting people's towns to get ideas.
Yesterday I visited the (in my eyes) almost-perfect town. The girl has talent, here's the dream code: 2400-0255-4927
She has a website where she posts her designs (including MANY gorgeous paths). I don't know if I can put the link in here so let me know if I can or PM me!


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 20, 2013)

Why are people saying it has come back? When did it ever leave since its arrival in City Folk? Anyway, I'd recommend Bidoof's helpful tumble page. It has a large selection of QR patterns, so I'm sure there will be one that interests you! 

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/qr


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 20, 2013)

I found a lovely one on tumblr that I plan on using, it's grey stones on a grassy background so seem to blend well with the environment.  Will find out when I unlock the QR code machine and try it out!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2013)

Just love your town and it won't matter what you do.


----------



## SunRaven01 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have the QR machine unlocked, just google "animal crossing path patterns" and there's a whole bunch of sites out there with patterns.  I made two characters in my town just for holding patterns, so my main character could have clothing patterns, etc.

Once you get your patterns made (or scanned in), then it's just a matter of putting them down on the ground.  I decided I wanted a two-square pattern around all the buildings in my town, so I started there.  Then I thought about the way I travel from building to building (what direction I run, etc), and put down little roadways to connect the buildings.  The last thing I've done is then go and start putting down flowers to border everything, cut down trees to make orchards, and so on.  It's a lot of work, but the end result I think is worth it.


----------



## mason (Jun 20, 2013)

After I read this thread earlier, I decided to search on google and I found this pathway!!
http://imgur.com/a/w57Tz

I haven't started placing it in my town yet, but I think it matches the cobblestone in the game!
I was looking for something like this myself, and I am so glad that I found it!


----------

